# The creation and evolution of the Earth - a music video



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Please find here a music video depicting some basic aspects on the evolution and creation of Earth, from a scientific perspective. There are program notes in the youtube description to clarify the different episodes.
All and any feedback greatly appreciated.


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

wow! perfect story!
my most likely pieces is 7:00-8:50 and from 13 till the end.
who make it fire in the end? it's same for yours home landscape )))


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

childed said:


> wow! perfect story!
> my most likely pieces is 7:00-8:50 and from 13 till the end.
> who make it fire in the end? it's same for yours home landscape )))


Thanks childed. The fire place scene is a bit mystical inspiring to self speculations but my idea with that is that evolution creates creatures that are able to tame and use the fire.


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

KjellPrytz said:


> Thanks childed. The fire place scene is a bit mystical inspiring to self speculations but my idea with that is that evolution creates creatures that are able to tame and use the fire.


I understand the driver of the project, of course.
it just seemed to me that it was your hands and your fire on the video )))
it would be great to listen to your music in live perfomance, but I understand all the difficulties associated with this.
I want to suggest doing analog mastering for some of your new piece of music.
I have great recording studio here with much fantastic gears.
I've never tried to finalize this kind of mixes, mostly I work with rock bands ))
so I'm interested in trying what can be done to improve the sound here.
it's for free. so, let's try if you're interested.


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

childed said:


> I understand the driver of the project, of course.
> it just seemed to me that it was your hands and your fire on the video )))
> it would be great to listen to your music in live perfomance, but I understand all the difficulties associated with this.
> I want to suggest doing analog mastering for some of your new piece of music.
> ...


Sounds interesting. Please send me private mail for further discussions.


----------

